# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  [Android] Защита Замка: Драконы / Puzzle defense: dragons (1.0.1)

## kikorik

Защита Замка: Драконы / Puzzle defense: dragons

Орды драконов наступают! Поодиночке ваши солдаты разбегаются в страхе перед ужасным противником, но если поставить рядом троих воинов, то они превратятся в одного умелого истребителя чудовищ.
Чтобы не дать драконам уничтожить ваш дворец, придется комбинировать своих бойцов - три мечника превратятся в лучника, три арбалетчика в мага и т.д. Расставляйте на карте катапульты, пушки и пользуйтесь заклинаниями, чтобы не дать армии исполинских ящеров дойти до ворот замка.
Укрась камин головой дракона!
   
*Вас ждут:*
- Целая армия улучшаемых солдат в вашем распоряжении
- Кровавая военная кампания длиной более чем в 30 уровней
- Увлекательная смесь жанров "эволюция" и "защита замка"
- Множество тактических приемов и заклинаний
- Уникальная возможность стать истребителем драконов
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8G4Qr5fyggw

Платформа: Android 2.3+
Жанр: Три-в-ряд, Защита замка
Тип издания: free-to-play
Разработчик: Herocraft
Размер: 34 Mb

Скачать игру бесплатно в Google play 
Этот же APK на файлхостинге:
http://rghost.ru/52224887
http://yadi.sk/d/5FIe00LcHNmAA
http://f-bit.ru/355296
https://www.dropbox.com/s/c48s8hk03o...droid_480x.apk

Тэги: Защита замка, tower defense, три в ряд, стратегия, головоломка, драконы, puzzle, dragons, magic, free, Puzzle, defense, dragon, triple, town, башня, vale, story, td, kingdom, rush, замок, рыцарь, match, 3, 4, в, ряд, line

----------

